# The Spurs



## Conley2385 (Sep 2, 2002)

Sitting here bored, watching the Lakers/Spurs game. (well the game is good, just been a slow day.) When it crossed my mind that pretty much any team in the NBA would give their eye teeth to trade spots with the Spurs. I mean i dont think there is a better ran team in the NBA, they do a great job in all aspects. Drafting/Signing players/coaching and most importantly the collection of players they have seem to actually like each other and all play the "team" game.

What i love the most is that they are an actual "team" the way it is supposed to be.

They have their superstar-Timmy D
They have their youngsters-Manu and Parker
They have their D-stopper-Bowen
Their Crafty Veterans-Steve Kerr/Kevin Willis
Their Fading Legend-D-Rob
Role/Bench Guys-Malik Rose,Stephen Jackson..etc.

Not to mention they have a ton of cash to spend this summer.

It just seems to me that every other teams tries to just mix together as much talent as possible, regardless of chemistry. Hoping to hit a Shaq/Kobe type lottery. A lot of times this doesnt work note the Clips, Bulls (they have time still.....but look at the unrest they are going through) The Blazers (they might have it turned around now, but again look how long it took) 

Something else these teams should notice, they havent had a "rebuilding year" let alone 5(sorry Bulls fans) for a very long time. They have played at a very high level for a very long time, and will continue to do so. 

I dunno if any of this makes any sense (its late.....lol) This really was never meant to be a bold statement or anything, and i know im stating the obvious, but it just really caught my eye.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

It's true. I agree with everything you said. The Spurs are a great team and with a big win of LA tonight they prove that they can win and possibly be a "super"contender this year along with Dallas and Sacto and LA.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Yup, often times, times try to sign as many offensive stars as they can to rebuild...

You get to get defensive specialists too....


----------



## CavemanDoctor (Feb 11, 2003)

7 consecutive wins, all on the road. Enough said.


----------



## rocken (Nov 5, 2002)

> i dont think there is a better ran team in the NBA


Spurs are good but lets not get crazy. Sac town still reigns supreme.


----------



## Conley2385 (Sep 2, 2002)

I never said they were the best team, just i think their way of running things is very elite. When you look at how long they have been good, without a real bad season it goes back to the days when the Kings where the after thought of the NBA. 

Also, Unlike the Spurs this Kings team is as good as it will get (which is pretty damn good, maybe even good enough to win it all) But the bottomline is that this spurs team will most likely get better over the next couple seasons. Guys like Olowkandi and maybe even J-Kidd are on the way (although i think losing Parker would be a very bad idea.) Add the maturation of Manu and you got a title contender for a while to come.

Not to say that the Kings wont be a contender for years to come as well....because they most likely will. All i was saying was.....is their better managament in the NBA?.....maybe the whole sporting world? Look how long they have kept up this streak of good play.....and without even a team skirmish.......lol.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

*[Moved by JGKoblenz]*


----------



## tenkev (Jun 12, 2002)

Look at how small their payroll is. How they win so much for so long is amazing. Another well run team is Detroit.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

Spurs are quietly getting it done, with the emergence of TP (another good game) and the leagues MVP....Big Fun

They showed a well balanced production last night on both ends of the floor against the Lakers. Bowen and S.Jackson has been playing well and hitting the key baskets, from downtown. Willis & Rose held their own in the paint.

They have been playing up and down all year. Looks like now they have really settled down and playing great team ball. 7 consecutive road wins. I expect them to continue their roll down the stretch of the season. A very Good job.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

the thing i like about them is its a class organization,no thugs there that i can see.bottom line is when you have a tim duncan everything else you do becomes a lot easier.


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

i reallie like dem 'cuz of the players... they're not cocky when they play and they win their games


----------

